

FSphinx easily builds faceted search systems using Sphinx. - alexksikes
https://github.com/alexksikes/fSphinx
I made a python layer on top Sphinx, the search engine which powers Craigslist or Dailymotion, to easily handle faceted search. Feel free to check it out!
======
alexksikes
I made a python layer on top of Sphinx, the search engine which powers
Craigslist or Dailymotion, to handle faceted search. Feel free to check it
out!

